
“They Didn’t Teach Us This”: A Crash Course for Your First Job in Software - ingve
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/09/05/they-didnt-teach-us-this-a-crash-course-for-your-first-job-in-software/
======
maximp
Author here - thanks a lot for sharing! I found myself pretty overwhelmed in
my first few software jobs. I (thought I) knew how to write code, but was so
overwhelmed by tools and processes, I had no idea how to effectively
contribute to the codebase. This article was an attempt to sum up some things
I learned transitioning from personal projects to working on a team.

